# Less confident than ever...



## McEngr (Jul 17, 2009)

I just called the OSBEELS. They said that the OR SE II results will be mailed out this coming Monday. She wouldn't comment on whether I passed or not, but she knew that I had taken the SE II. I asked her if I had passed. She said that she's not allowed to say over the phone, but seemed chipper.

I'm preparing to study again because of the many stupid errors I made on that exam. Tuesday can't come soon enough!!!!!! ARGH! :waitwall:


----------



## RMunozIII (Jul 17, 2009)

Enjoy your weekend. Don't jump to any conclusions the lady on the phone may have been tried from a long week of repeating the same message to everyone who calls.

Good Luck!! I Hope You Pass.


----------



## jtubbs (Jul 21, 2009)

McEngr said:


> I just called the OSBEELS. They said that the OR SE II results will be mailed out this coming Monday. She wouldn't comment on whether I passed or not, but she knew that I had taken the SE II. I asked her if I had passed. She said that she's not allowed to say over the phone, but seemed chipper.
> I'm preparing to study again because of the many stupid errors I made on that exam. Tuesday can't come soon enough!!!!!! ARGH! :waitwall:


First-time poster here working in the Portland area. I received my SEII results a couple weeks ago and am elated to say that I passed! I am signed up for the SEIII in October and am trying to keep a positive attitude about it, but being a bridge engineer with no building experience makes it difficult since two of the four problems I have to do will be building problems!

I wish you the best of luck on your SEII results.


----------



## McEngr (Jul 21, 2009)

jtubbs said:


> First-time poster here working in the Portland area. I received my SEII results a couple weeks ago and am elated to say that I passed! I am signed up for the SEIII in October and am trying to keep a positive attitude about it, but being a bridge engineer with no building experience makes it difficult since two of the four problems I have to do will be building problems!
> I wish you the best of luck on your SEII results.


jtubbs,

I wouldn't call you out except that I just talked with the board 5 minutes ago and they said that they just got them in. Someone's not telling the truth I think. Nonetheless, congratulations!


----------



## jtubbs (Jul 23, 2009)

McEngr said:


> jtubbs,I wouldn't call you out except that I just talked with the board 5 minutes ago and they said that they just got them in. Someone's not telling the truth I think. Nonetheless, congratulations!


Thanks for the congrats. I am not sure what the hold up is with your results...I received an emailed pdf from NCEES on 7/6. Based on some of posts I have read of yours, I am sure you did fine!

Good Luck!


----------

